# Hello from Moscow! ;)



## CheShiR

Hello Everyone! 
I live in the Russian capital - Moscow. In advance I apologize for the bad English, and grammatical errors:crazy:
I am very interested in sharing experiences and information on the contents of reptiles. And of course, communication )))
At the moment I keep at home: Python Regius, Python molurus bivittatus; Eublepharis macularius(3); Bufo viridis(3); Ceratophrys cranwelli albino; Achatina fulica(2); Gekko gecko; Gekko Ulikowski(golden); Gekko vittatus; Rhacodactylus ciliatus, and Acanthoscurria geniculata. Fuf...:hmm: In parentheses is the number of animals.
Now a little about my hobbies every week on Friday, I go riding horseback, home I like to draw. Basically I draw animals, and sometimes I take my camera and take pictures of my animals)))
That seems to be it all. If you are interested in something - ask! I'll be glad to answer your questions, and get to know you better)))


----------



## CheShiR

My animals want to say "Hi!" too 
1) Python Regius named Nafanya






2) Python molurus bivittatus named Karamelka




3) Eublepharis macularius
named Caesar







[/URL]

named Cleopatra




This child of Cleopatra and Caesar. He hatched 5 days ago)))


4) Bufo viridis.Their name is Fyodor, Phil and Fenya 






5) Ceratophrys cranwelli albino, named Citrus or Lemon


----------



## CheShiR

6) Achatina fulica, named Lu-Lu and Ting-Ting




7) Gekko gecko, it has no name, because I do not know its sex. But I call it the Ger Tokey 




8) Rhacodactylus ciliatus, named Plush




9) Gekko Ulikowski(golden), no name yet (


10) Gekko vittatus, no name yet (




11) Acanthoscurria geniculata, named Aragog )))


At this until all ))


----------



## CheShiR

And some picture of my hobbies:
1) In equestrian sports center, where I have been horse riding, there are two of my favorite horse - Simbad and Hera. Hera Friesian and Simbad crossbreed.

Simbad






Hera




2) Few of my drawings:
That I have drawn on the wall of my room




Here are pictures I draw in notebooks at lectures when I'm bored 




or is...


3) And I collect toys German company Schleyh. These are, I already have:
















:halo:


----------



## HABU

welcome to the forum!!:welcome::2thumb:


----------



## CheShiR

HABU, thanks :blush:


----------



## HABU

moscow... that's cool... your english is exceptionally good!

:no1:


----------



## CheShiR

"your english is exceptionally good!"
That's because I'm sitting with a dictionary


----------



## HABU

CheShiR said:


> "your english is exceptionally good!"
> That's because I'm sitting with a dictionary


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Graham

CheShiR said:


> "your english is exceptionally good!"
> That's because I'm sitting with a dictionary


Maybe you could explain to some of our English members what one of those is, and what it's for?


----------



## sn8ks4life

:welcome:..
and i agree with Graham, some people on here have no idea what grammer, punctuation or spelling is.. you have exceptionally good english dictionary or not:2thumb:
and again, welcome


----------



## 4lph4d0g

Wow i feel like i know you better than some members of my family now haha. Great intro, welcome to the forums.


----------



## CheShiR

Ha-ha-ha :roll2: And what we have been taught English grammar from the first class of elementary school? :lolsign:
Under the grammatical errors I had in mind that I can use the word wrong time, wrong with the punctuation, etc. )))** But, more importantly, what do you understand me :blush:
sn8ks4life, 4lph4d0g, and Graham, Thank you for the welcome! ))) I really hope that I can contact you with all friends. I have long wanted to have friends outside of Russia, and I was always wondering what reptiles kept in other countries and cities))) I am more than confident that you can buy in pet shops animals more interesting than I had in Moscow


----------



## CheShiR

Some new about me and my hobbies:
1) My favorite geckos
The Golden gecko


The Gekko vittatus




The Rhacodactylus ciliatus


The Gekko gecko


----------



## CheShiR

2) Baby's first encounter with sand (Eublepharis macularius)


Looks like he really liked to dig






Parents and their children:mrgreen:


----------



## CheShiR

3) My favorite girls =)))




Best Friends:flrt:




A delicious lunch. Yum-yum))))


----------



## CheShiR

4) And some about horses
I and Hera


----------



## catch and release

Graham said:


> Maybe you could explain to some of our English members what one of those is, and what it's for?


Hand watts that ment to meen.

catch and release


----------



## CheShiR

Today, my friends done me lovely present :2thumb: They gave me the green lizard (Lacerta viridis)! A very beautiful boy, whom I decided to call Emerald =)


----------



## kato

CheShiR said:


> Today, my friends done me lovely present :2thumb: They gave me the green lizard (Lacerta viridis)! A very beautiful boy, whom I decided to call Emerald =)
> [URL=http://s019.radikal.ru/i627/1206/4d/782c54a3284c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://s019.radikal.ru/i644/1206/25/3e2fe62e976e.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://s08.radikal.ru/i181/1206/ce/86507e919fed.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://s019.radikal.ru/i614/1206/8c/8974fa019860.jpg]image[/URL]


I love Eyed's.

Welcome to RFUK.:welcome:


----------



## spencerwells

:welcome: to the forum!

great photos, you have some stunning critters there xxx


----------

